# newbie tring to learn how to's



## Dave L (Apr 5, 2006)

i purchased a xray t1 / 5 from a guy at the local track and last night was the first time running a rc in 15 years, i need to know what the rules and regulations for racing.

i am in the process of working with a gentleman from the local hobby shop to help set up the car, is their a link in these forums for the newbie to go to so he can understand the terms, how to's, and any other questions that i might have that someone has put in a compiled list for the newbie like me????

any help would be helpful


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

Go back to RC Vehicles under Sub Forums you will find Hanks RC101


----------

